# Worried About Your BMW Getting Stolen?



## Jackson743 (Sep 1, 2012)

I was looking at Pawarrant's ED thread (still not done, there's a done of pictures- but I'm enjoying it). What I didn't enjoy was a sign a hotel he stayed at that states your car WILL be stolen if left on the street. Now he was in the Czech Republic, not Germany, but it got me thinking. 

What is the conventional wisdom about car security in Germany? I plan to go to Northern Italy, as well. Do you inquire with every hotel or inn you plan to stay at? 

Or, has it just not been a problem?


----------



## Lsg1114 (Jan 24, 2012)

I went to northern Italy and didn't experience a problem. I did thoroughly research each hotel we stayed at for their parking, but not because I was afraid my car would be stolen, but because I was concerned about damage. That being said, I specifically avoided the Czech Republic because I read on here that they have a high rate of car theft. I think you'll be as fine in northern Italy as you would be in most places in the US. You should be more concerned about the aggressive driving, narrow roads that should only be pedestrian paths, and the tight parking spaces.


----------



## jlukja (Jun 20, 2012)

lsg1114 said:


> i went to northern italy and didn't experience a problem. I did thoroughly research each hotel we stayed at for their parking, but not because i was afraid my car would be stolen, but because i was concerned about damage. That being said, i specifically avoided the czech republic because i read on here that they have a high rate of car theft. I think you'll be as fine in northern italy as you would be in most places in the us. You should be more concerned about the aggressive driving, narrow roads that should only be pedestrian paths, and the tight parking spaces.


+1


----------



## mjadala (Apr 2, 2012)

+1

Agree on the driving part. The driving was fun and stressful at the same time in some parts - umbrail pass comes to mind. The narrow streets were a nightmare around Lake como- specifically as we were trying to park in Menaggio, and since they were limited we had circle around the streets around our hotel 3-4 times. 1 time was a pain, was lucky to end up getting a spot eventually on my 4th attempt. Parking spots are tight period, even in wide open parking lots. And in garages, the driveways are tight.

Mentioning just so that you are prepared mentally. Nothing you cannot deal with. It was a bit of a shock to me when we went last month. Caught me off guard a little bit, but dealt with it ok.


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

The way I look at it is that the insurance provided with European Delivery is the best insurance you will ever get. So if you want to go somewhere, within the coverage area, you go... just make sure that you have the keys with you, IDP if needed and you are following the laws. 

I'll let you know if our car gets stolen in CZ.... we are staying and parking overnight in 7 different towns, not even talking about Prague.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

When in doubt it is prudent to park in a secure parking lot.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

Jackson743 said:


> I was looking at Pawarrant's ED thread (still not done, there's a done of pictures- but I'm enjoying it). What I didn't enjoy was a sign a hotel he stayed at that states your car WILL be stolen if left on the street. Now he was in the Czech Republic, not Germany, but it got me thinking.
> 
> What is the conventional wisdom about car security in Germany? I plan to go to Northern Italy, as well. Do you inquire with every hotel or inn you plan to stay at?
> 
> Or, has it just not been a problem?


Our German relatives told us horror stories about stolen vehicles in Poland & Check Rep. - not that we were going to either country. The Germans do seem to enjoy spreading a little angst. I have not felt any vehicle theft related angst during my travels in Germany, France, Italy, Austria, or Switzerland. Lock-it, don't leave valuables in the car - certainly not exposed and enjoy yourself. New vehicles are much more theft resistant.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

When I was in Germany 2 years ago for my father's ED, they told us we were nuts for going to Prague with a brand new F01. We ended up going for the day only, and not staying the night. Frankly, once we got there, we all felt this was the better choice.

Not saying Prague is dangerous, but it seems like it would be a good idea to find secure parking if you do end up staying there.


----------



## Teleskier (Jun 30, 2012)

*I can safely say - IMHO - SKIP PRAGUE*

I just returned from my ED trip. I'll post a trip report when I get a chance, but currently high work demands from having been away do not permit it yet.

Against the advice of ALL my German friends and family, I ignored them and DID take my new BMW into Prague anyway, for my first visit there.

In short - we did not find Prague to be compelling European city worthy of our visit. Perhaps if it was your very first visit to your very first European city, it might hold some appeal. Perhaps if you are a 20-something Rick Steve's budget student backpacker which seemed to be the major tourist there, but even there, what was the draw? It is not even cheap (food, hotel, and even beer was pricey for the mediocre stuff you got), it is not especially safe feeling, it is not especially scenic, it is not especially clean, no special ambience or vibe or land-that-time-forgot quality, etc. I just did not see anything that made me feel - even apart from the car risk - that I was happy to be there. I felt I wasted some valuable travel days while there, that could have been enjoyed somewhere else.

For all the risks associated with being there, I expected some payoff in the visit. Dresden, our stop just before, was a far superior tourist city and a far more enjoyable and rewarding experience.

I especially disagreed with the many posts in the forum here where people proclaimed Prague as THE favorite city of their entire trip - beating places like Vienna, Munich, Paris and London. Say what?!? We just did not see it.

We kept saying while in Prague, what are we missing here, what the heck did people like so much about here? There is nothing here that most average European villages don't already do better - and without the downtrodden feel and safety risk.

After you visit the paltry number of attractions, which only take you one quick day to see, you are bored by the second day. My pre-trip mostly-empty tourist itinerary for the Prague days unfortunately foretold our experience there. Mediocre Bridge, mediocre Castle, walked the distance of town, mediocre restaurants and food, tried the skunky-smelling Budweiser beer, tried some bars, now what do we do?

The highest risk level to my new car - was faced here. Not from the streets. But from the risks, fears, and reputation of the city that forced me into my expensive protected locked private garage under the nice-but-pricy-for-what-it-was hotel. Their garage only fit four cars, where only three were real dedicated spots.

Their garage entrance to the cellar was 50ft long, and so narrow - I kid you not - that I had to fold both mirrors in, where I had ONLY 1/4 inch on other side. As I backed up my brand new, unfamiliar "how big is it?" car - on only my third day with it. The 16-year-old boys working as valets - their eyes lit up WIDE with a WAY-too-excited grins and actually gushed to me as I drove in: "I REALLY really just LOVE BMWs!! I just LOVE your car!!"

I arrived early but still could only grab the last available spot - on the entrance ramp, blocking it. So my car had to be moved whenever the others left. And then I had to leave my car keys with these very excitable boys - a hotel policy - so they can move the car for the other guests when I am away. So much for "keep all the keys on you to qualify for BMW theft insurance." THAT made for uncomfortable feelings during our three nights. Luckily I only had to move the car once, and I was there for it. But how I backed it up without scraping any of it along their very rough jagged cement walls, into the bustling avenue with all the cars just flying around those red lights, I have no idea. It seemed to take an hour of Space-Shuttle-in-LA slow backing up, with the proximity sensors screaming red-alert alarm from every corner.

This was the biggest risk my car faced on the whole trip. Not the Grossglockner, not racing a new likewise-Munich-picked-up M5 up the Stelvio pass - no, it was Prague and its limited risky parking that was the biggest theft and damage danger of the entire trip.

And for what? I love travel and can find something fun to do nearly everywhere I go. I did not find one aspect of the visit that made me glad I came. Not the sights, food, bars, nightlife, ambience, walking around - nothing.

Others may disagree, but my advice is to skip Prague. "You ain't missing noth'in" by skipping it, and you'll likely instead spend those days in a far more enjoyable place, no matter where else you decide to go in Europe instead.

I feel this is true for any European trip, but TRIPLE for ED with a brand new car. You don't need the stress, and you get zippo travel experience back in return. IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

HerrK said:


> Our German relatives told us horror stories about stolen vehicles in Poland & Check Rep.
> 
> Try using "Spell Czech."


----------



## filmoreslim (Jul 2, 2009)

I just got back from Prague in my new 7er with my wife and daughter. Was freaked out the day before driving there as my friend who lives in Germany sent me a text that I should be careful not to get car jacked by a mobster pretending to be a cop in an unmarked car. I was a little bothered by this and devised a plan to have the US embassy and the Czech 911 number on speed dial so that I might call the embassy then conference in the cops to confirm I was being pulled over by an actual police car, should the need arise. 

My friend, who is married to a Captain in the US Army stationed in Bavaria, later told me she forgot to mention this was a "low light hours" (night time) advisory. I cruised through the Czech Republic at or below the speed limit during the daytime without incident. I stayed at the Sheraton in Prague. Great hotel with secure parking (US$50 per day) The hotel was great, just not as well located as I would have liked. It took 20 min each way walking to get to the historic areas...however, the rooms were nice, staff was great and they had a nice club lounge. Needless to say, I was very worried (and I am not a nervous person, I take many risks most would not) about nothing. Prague is much safer than most large cities in the US.


----------



## filmoreslim (Jul 2, 2009)

Teleskier said:


> I especially disagreed with the many posts in the forum here where people proclaimed Prague as THE favorite city of their entire trip - beating places like Vienna, Munich, Paris and London. Say what?!? We just did not see it.
> 
> We kept saying while in Prague, what are we missing here, what the heck did people like so much about here? There is nothing here that most average European villages don't already do better - and without the downtrodden feel and safety risk.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Days when the vehicles were being stolen in Poland and Czech Rep are gone. It is safe to drive there. However, for sure I would not go anywhere east from Poland. 

Prague is very nice city. Depends on what you are expecting***8230; I am enjoying Prague (old town, beer, etc.) much more than e.g. London ***8211; there is no comparison (IMO)


----------



## Teleskier (Jun 30, 2012)

filmoreslim said:


> Teleskier said:
> 
> 
> > I agree outside of the safety part. I felt pretty safe but thought you could see the city in one day.
> ...


----------



## filmoreslim (Jul 2, 2009)

Teleskier said:


> filmoreslim said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. It's all a matter of degrees, isn't it?
> ...


----------



## Teleskier (Jun 30, 2012)

filmoreslim said:


> I'm missing your point.


Short answer: Prague was the most risky area of our trip. However everyone has different definitions of what 'safe' means to them.


----------



## filmoreslim (Jul 2, 2009)

Teleskier said:


> Short answer: Prague was the most risky area of our trip. However everyone has different definitions of what 'safe' means to them.


That's cool. I felt pretty safe in Prague from a walking around from a personal safety standpoint but I would not have parked my car on the street at night. I felt more unsafe on the outskirts and in the burbs.

I have seen worse areas on the outskirts of Paris or Barcelona...in Naples people are falling over themselves to assist you in "lightening your load' one way or another...


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Americans have the reputation of being easiest to spot and this thread just shows why. Prague is one of the only cities in all of eastern Europe that was virtually undamaged in either world war. That alone makes it worth a visit. If you are going for tourist spots and fancy American style hotels stay in London and Paris and leave these gems for real travelers. The juxtaposition of modern signage on these old buildings is spectacular. The layout of the city, the people, the local drinking holes are all incredible. I love many cities in Europe more than Prague but your complaints are so no valid. I bought a round of drinks at a dance club in Prague for 9 girls and myself for less than 15 bucks. How is that expensive? I spent less in 3 days including hotel in Prague than I did in one day in Dublin.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been to Prague several times starting back in 2003. The cost of living has continued to rise, but that's not much of a surprise.

I agree with the poster above more than the original complaints about Prague. I've felt much safer walking around in Prague at night than many sections of, say, Paris, where there is trash on the streets, graffiti everywhere, and surly types. Plus, I've stayed at American hotels hundreds of times where they have a prominent sign "Not responsible for damage to vehicles" in their lots. So this warning is just as much a liability "release" as based on facts.

I've left my rental cars inside good hotel parking facilities in Prague, and experienced zero issues.

A few things to see and do in Prague:

Vlatava River Tour (dinner on a cruise boat is awesome, particularly at sunset).
Any of the "ghost tours" which start in the day, and finish at night.
Charles Bridge and tons and tons of small shops to see things you don't see in the USA (i.e. hand-carved puppets, crystal.)
Take a tour of one of the several lead crystal factories. It's free. (they do not know what OSHA means...!)

Well, sorry your experience didn't meet expectations, but sometimes things don't work out. Because Prague was spared damage from world wars, the architecture is almost untouched (except for a 500-year flood a few years ago) and beautiful to just view. It's worth spending two or three days there.

- V


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I think everyone should go to Prague once. And by once I mean only once. I had the luck of going for the first time in the mid-1990s when things were still pretty much untouched and it wasn't yet vying with Amsterdam to become the Las Vegas of Europe full of the sex-trade up to your eyeballs. It was charming and the seeing the old architecture preserved was a treat.

I agree that risk is very much in the eye of the beholder. Maybe because I am pretty large dude or because I grew up in a neighborhood that would scare the bejebus out of the most hardened criminal, but I rarely feel unsafe in even the sketchiest of neighborhoods in any European city-Prague included.

Having said that, Prague is among my least favorite Euro cities. I would go to Budapest, Berlin, or Vienna long before Prague.

In my opinion Prague is over-rated and gets more so with each passing year.

YMMV


----------

